# E-mails



## Glarepolish (Nov 12, 2014)

Can I forward my e-mails from Microsoft outlook to a different e-mail on my on my smart phone? If so how?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Click the Forward option and fill in the other email address. Send it.


----------



## Glarepolish (Nov 12, 2014)

I want all of my e-mails from my computer to forward to my smart phone automatically.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

What are you actually trying to achieve as I don't think you are asking the right question?

Emails will only get *forwarded* from Outlook when Outlook is actually used to *receive* them first, and I don't think that is what you want. It is possible to write Outlook rules to do that, but I would have to look up how to do it as well.

I think you want to be able to read the Emails that are sent to that email address (the one in Outlook) from your mobile phone *WITHOUT* having to open Outlook, but still leave them for Outlook to open later.
IE the computer is at home and turned off and you want to read them from your mobile during the day.


----------



## Glarepolish (Nov 12, 2014)

YES!!!!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes what?? Give me a clue??


----------



## Glarepolish (Nov 12, 2014)

I want to be able to read my e-mails that are sent to my computer from my smart phone with out opening outlook but leave them on outlook to open later.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Right, well that is a question that need to be in the mobile phone forum.
I know it should be simple as I can do similar with my emails and my laptop. 
What make phone is it? and I will ask for this thread to be moved to the mobile phone forum. 

I don't use a smart phone.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

E-mail messages don't go to a computer. They go to a server. Point your phone e-mail app to the same server, and you'll get your e-mail. Use IMAP.


----------



## Glarepolish (Nov 12, 2014)

Droid Max


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Right I will ask for this to be transferred to the Android Smart Phone forum.
They will likely ask you for more details of who is your service provider for the emails you want to pick up.

I suggest that you try to be a little more communicative as that will make people more willing to help. Don't forget that all the people on here are volunteers and are under no obligation.


----------



## Glarepolish (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank You very much.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Your email client (Outlook or whatever) should have something in the settings like "Leave Mail On The Server"
Check this to be enabled.

Don't forget to periodically clear the mail from the server though, they can pile up if you don't keep an eye on them.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You've got it backwards 
He wants to access the emails on his mobile AND LEAVE THEM on the server then collect them later in OUTLOOK. Well that's how I understood it.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

DaveBurnett said:


> You've got it backwards
> He wants to access the emails on his mobile AND LEAVE THEM on the server then collect them later in OUTLOOK. Well that's how I understood it.


That's why you have to to go into your email clients and set them to leave emails on the server.

Once you click on them, they are "pulled down" from the server, otherwise.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Let's agree that it is difficult to know what he *really* wants.

Yes I agree that if he opens them on Outlook they will be downloaded, but then he can write a rule to forward them.
I assumed he wanted to be able to also read those that were on the server waiting.

As I said, I have Outlook on my main machine at home which I use. During the day I use my laptop and check my mail from it, but it leaves them on the server (unless I deliberately delete them) so that the are still picked up by my main machine. That is what I think he is trying to do, but ...........

Perhaps he just has two email addresses and doesn't know that they can be read from ANYWHERE


----------



## Glarepolish (Nov 12, 2014)

Dave is exactly right. I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

That's why it's easier to use IMAP instead of POP.


----------

